# Update - Pike the Malt who needed help in Charleston, WV



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I originally posted Pike's need for help in this thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/120552-maltese-needs-help-charleston-wv.html

An SM member Susan (SuziLee) followed up on him and found out the rescue Southern Ohio Animal Rescue (SOAR) pulled this sweet boy. Now I have even more wonderful news, Susan (SuziLee) wound up fostering this little guy and she is now adopting him!!! What a great rescue story. Susan, I know you said I could share this on my Facebook page and I hope you don't mind that I am sharing it here on SM, I am just so happy for this little guy and for you and Duggy!! 

Here is Pikes pic from shelter and his after pics in his new life with his new family (the last picture is of him and his brother Duggy)!!


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Hooray! He looks SO much healthier; what a lucky dog!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a wonderful story. I just love happy endings.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He is sooo cute! What an improvement from the shelter pix. Another one saved through team work...team SM!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

hehehe - what a little cutie pie!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

What a wonderful story and a happy ending for Pike.:aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Pike is so handsome!!! What a difference a lot of love makes!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

This is great news! I'm so happy for Pike.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much for posting this update. I remember the original thread and looking at him just broke my heart. So so so happy to see that he is healthy and happy now. He looked so very dejected in his first photo. I love happy rescue stories so much. I just wished there wasn't the need for so many to be rescued.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a wonderful update! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay - thanks so much for posting this. I've been away a lot with work and totally missed this but overjoyed about Suzi stepping in and doing so much to help this little boy. :wub::wub: It really brings tears to my eyes to see how pathetic he looked in the shelter and look at him now. :chili::chili: So handsome and happy looking.

Susan - I remember that you were going to jump in to help another Maltese get rescued a few months ago and it ended up I think that someone got that Malt. I think that this was meant to be. What a wonderful addition to your family. But does that mean no more fostering? :huh: You're such a gem. :smootch: BTW, is he keeping the name Pike?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sue, based on Susan's email it appears she keeping his name as Pike and he is a delight to have as an addition to their family. As for the Malt a few months ago, yes, North Central Maltese Rescue pulled that guy. I am so overjoyed for this sweet boy!!


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Aww, so happy for this little one and his new family!!*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

This is such wonderful news.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is just wonderful. Susan is a wonderful person, imho, and I know that this little sweetheart is getting a fabulous furever home. 

This is such great news. Lindsay, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thank goodness he's safe!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Look at him thriving in a loving home! Angels on Earth!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great story with a great ending. So happy for Pike and thanks to Susan for rescuing him.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Somehow missed this thread this summer and saw the link from Lindsay from another thread.... THIS IS SO AWESOME!!! little Pike looks so amazing, I am so, so, so happy he was adopted by a SM member!! :chili:

Would love to see updates on him!! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such a happy ending! The first pic made me cry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What great news!!!!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My I Just love him!!!!!!*
*What a Happy ending he looks fantastic and will be so loved.*
*He is just adorable. Nickee**


----------

